
On the front lines of humanity’s high-tech, global war on rats (2015) - eric_h
https://www.theverge.com/2015/5/13/8592817/rat-patrol-new-york-alberta-canada-south-georgia-eradication
======
siruncledrew
It's obvious rats cause a lot of problems, but I also wonder what the
cumulative environment effects are of using all this poison to kill them.
Further, what impact does it have on the rest of the food chain?

